# Sci-Fi MMO mit netter Community gesucht



## ntropy83 (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nach den Enden meiner Anarchy Online, WoW und Elder Scrolls Karrieren hab ich es mal mit echten Menschen ne zeitlang versucht. Das reicht mir jetzt aber auch wieder und ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schicken neuen Scifi MMO, um dort gänzlich meine Zeit zu investieren . Ich suche etwas mit schicker Grafik, netter Community und nicht unbedingt das mega Grind- oder Endgame-Raidfest. Habe mir jetzt mal Space Engineers angeschaut, Empyrion und den Newcomer Stars End und mich auch ein bisschen in die Aufbau-Sims verguckt. Das macht alten Leuten Spaß. 

StarCitizen hab ich schon mit einem Clan aber da gibts ja noch keinen wirklichen Content. Meine Mitclanner sind zwar begeisterte Waffen- und Schiffssammler aber mein Jagdtrieb wird da nicht geweckt. Fallout 76 war eine zeitlang auch ganz nett aber ne wirkliche Community hab ich da nicht gefunden sowie kein wirkliches Endgame.

Also ohne mich zu zweit einzuschränken, wenn ihr ein paar coole Games aus eurer Sicht, mit netter Community kennt, würde ich mich über einen Tipp sehr freuen. 

Danke und Gruß,
~ent


----------



## DOcean (24. Juni 2020)

EVE online könntest du dir mal anschauen, aber aufpassen die Lernkurve ist heftig.... ( https://twitter.com/dataandme/status/1151120828001660929/photo/3 )

Nette Com muss man halt finden


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. Juni 2020)

Warframe

Eine sehr nette und einsteigerfreundliche Comunity und massenhaft zu tun.
Allerdings kann das ganze schon sehr grindig werden, der Spass wird aber vom flüssigen Gameplay immer oben gehalten.

Da es Free-To-Play ist (faires Bezahlmodel) hast du auch nichts zu verlieren


----------

